# split tongue



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Im not talking of those creepy split down the middle things but underneath the front of youre tongue there is kind of a stingy/ligament kind of thing ?

Well i have torn/split it being a bit too enthusiastic in the bedroom with the gf :huh:

And now it feels like ive had a smack in the mouth.

Anyone know how long these things take to heal ? i imagine quite a while seems the mouth is always wet


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

been there and it heals alot quicker than you will expect mate.

give it a couple of days and you will be fine imo


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea a day or 2 usually works for me.. Its a bitch though, You just have to power through it lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats she got down there ??? ffs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol, a bit too aggressive in the bedroom. :lol:

Nice, at least someone is getting it done........


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Im off to her sisters wedding do tonight, to meet the rest of the family but i can hardly talk haha  Plus im doing a retarded smile because of it.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Rinse your mouth with dilute mouthwash...will sting at first but will help it heal quickly and stops it getting infected.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Well this went from bad to worse!

After the initial split under the tongue the next day the top of my mouth was all lumpy and swollen.

Day after that my bottom lip was all mangled, soft and squidgy, looked and felt like you could scoop it off if you wanted too.

Day after that My tongue was covered in blisters.

Day after that the side of my mouth was all inflamed and blistered.

And now my gums are very swollen.

So ive got all of the above atm, feels like im being repeatedly smacked in the mouth.

Was at the doctors yesterday and im on penicillin for a week. I cant blame the gf and say she has an sti as we know she hasnt, just a co-incident on the timing...

Havent really ate since it happened, even water tastes horrible... mettallicy or like drinking aftershave.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds nasty mate... Hope you recover fast


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I find if u split inside ur mouth then its easy to get infected. when i used to chew my mouth to bits back in the day after shedloads of e's the following week i would have a mouth full of ulcers and i used to talk like an idiot. done it all again the next weekend though


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I did something similar. If you don't smoke it will heal really quick, if you do a lot longer.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I cant talk without spitting, i look like someone has burst my lip and ive lost nearly half a stone which from my avi you can see i cant afford to do haha

Just a total nightmare!

Ive moved into my own house just before all this started, and with moving all my stuff in etc i wasnt eating properly or sleeping properly as its much noisier than my mams house. Plus had the wedding to go to, been out for tea a few times and had the gf over every other night... so i think i could have just been totally run down.

Plus i spent £120 on lovely shopping of which none i can get down


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Nah i dont smoke, i dread to think what that would tase like with a minging mouth like this.


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

Tell her to trim her fadge. Lot easier.


----------

